# Anybody use pork loin to make sausage?



## stevensondrive (Aug 20, 2014)

Local store has loins on sale for $2/pd. I usually use pork butts. But right now they're $1.58/pd. so for a bit more I get boneless. Much easier to grind. I'll probably make fresh breakfast sausage


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love to use boneless pork loin for sausage. Its a good way to be able to make sure the specific ratio of meat and fat. You will need to add fat only trimmings too any sausage mixture though so keep that in mind. Call your butcher for pork fat trimmings.


----------



## stevensondrive (Aug 20, 2014)

I  actually like my sausage lean. So I don't add fat


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 20, 2014)

You mean you don't add fat when you use pork butts right? Typical fat ranges from 20-30% in butts. You won't get much fat at all with the loin so that's why I suggested you will need to add fat back to something your used to. 

If you always use loin and no fat, then you should be good then. Although the best sausage has to have far....my 2 cents.


----------



## stevensondrive (Aug 20, 2014)

Butts. Correct.
I've never made sausage out of loins


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 20, 2014)

Then I'd either stick with butts or try the pork loin and  add back pork fat to make 20% (which is leaner).


----------



## darwin101 (Aug 20, 2014)

I prefer sausage on the lean side also, but I would not use just loin to make sausage.  Make yourself some nice back/Canadian bacon with the loin and use the butts for sausage.


----------



## venture (Aug 20, 2014)

Lots of things I would rather do with a loin than make sausage.

The butt comes ready-made for sausage.

Having said that, they make stuff with everything and call it sausage?

Go for what you want and post up your thoughts.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stevensondrive (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. I'll pass on the loin I reckon


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Aug 21, 2014)

Oooh, do not pass up on the loin!  I'd strongly recommend you do as Darwin101 suggested and try your hand at making Canadian Bacon.  It is an easy and fun curing project.  There are many many postings on Canadian Bacon on the forum, just type that into the search box.

If you don't want to go to the trouble of curing Canadian Bacon, buy up the boneless loin and cut it yourself into thick-cut (1 to 2 inches) boneless pork chops.  Brine them in a simple brine of 1 Tbsp salt and 1 Tbsp sugar to 1 cup water (scale up as necessary) for 4 hours, then sear over direct heat and finish over indirect heat.  You'll never have better pork chops.


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2014)

X2

That would be a great price for a loin in my area.

So many great things you can do with a loin.

I would also fill my freezer with butts at $1.58 per pound these days?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## loppy (Aug 22, 2014)

Wife make a great summer sausage out of hamburger. Try to get out of her.


----------



## goliath (Aug 22, 2014)

i have used loin many times for sausage, it goes on sale a few times a year cheaper than butt does. i also make back bacon, brine them for a few days and smoke them for dinner, do what ya want. its all good meat and if your buying it do what ya want with it. i get pork fat free from the safeway butchers so its easy to keep my fat/meat ratio.

happy sausage makin 

Goliath


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 25, 2014)

I quite often use pork loin for sausage(usually bulk, no casings) and add no extra fat. Grind the whole loin and you will get a nice sausage for  grilling in a pan or outside. It's a bit lean so do not overcook it and it is delicious. It holds together well and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## szynka (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/pork-loin-sausage

An elegant and delicious sausage, especially if you like the lean chunky type.  Something like Krakowska but made out of pork loin.  Meant to be eaten as a cold cut.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 29, 2014)

Szynka said:


> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/pork-loin-sausage
> 
> An elegant and delicious sausage, especially if you like the lean chunky type.  Something like Krakowska but made out of pork loin.  Meant to be eaten as a cold cut.


It's funny you mention Krakowska because I was just reading a thread on another forum (I shouldn't link right?) about this type of sausage. The person has posted some pictures and I couldn't see barely any fat and it looked as it the pieces had been diced instead of ground mostly. It looked to be stuffed into synthetic casings and smoked. The slices reminded me a lot of canadian bacon also.


----------

